
Staedtler and Faber-Castell's productive pencil rivalry (2011) - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-13019777
======
legulere
Another rivalry in a town close is Adidas and Puma. Founded by two brothers
they went two separate ways splitting even the inhabitants of the town:

[http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,288...](http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2089859_2089888_2089889,00.html)

------
agumonkey
Side note, faber-castell also produced pocket computer
[http://imgur.com/a/JUjQh](http://imgur.com/a/JUjQh)

~~~
pkd
More traditionally known as the slide rule:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slide_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slide_rule)

~~~
ThomaszKrueger
I still have my Faber-Castell slide rule, used it in college.

------
6stringmerc
I just sat down recently and went through my colored pencils collection, which
is mighty.

Crayola, Pentech, and Faber-Castell. The Crayola pencils use a hard wood. The
Pentech have a soft to the touch feeling. As an artist, each has its uses -
think Charcoal versus Pencil - and I was actually quite surprised.

The tactile feeling of the soft wood encourages my intense grip, whereas the
hard wood feels like a chore.

I'm incredibly sad that penmanship and manual dexterity are so pushed aside
for reasons of "I only type!" or "Those are outdated skills" because of the
learning potential that are inherent in the self-discipline of effort.

If you can't write a sentence in cursive, then, by definition, you can't
"write" in English. Let that sink in. Sure, you can print, but you can't
write. I can write. I can write with a pen, a pencil, or an ink quill. I can
also play guitar.

I've learned, probably the hard way, that people tend to make excuses of why
they can't do something rather than spend the time to achieve what they can't.
Every artist begs for an audience. The problem is when an audience thinks the
effort isn't worth appreciating...

~~~
DanBC
About cursive - I tend to believe the things this blog post says:
[https://morrellshandwriting.co.uk/blog/continuous-cursive-
my...](https://morrellshandwriting.co.uk/blog/continuous-cursive-myths/)

~~~
Az200aqw
This is also roughly my experience. In my country people are taught continuous
cursive in primary school. _On average_ the more intelligent ones stop using
it by themselves once they are around 12-14.

Cursive can look beautiful _if written by a master_ , but usually it just
looks like a child's handwriting.

Writing cursive would absolutely distract me from thinking, and I'm under the
impression that this holds for most people.

~~~
phaus
The type of cursive taught in American schools is a pretty awful writing
system and does require a lot of skill to produce legible script. However,
there is another type of cursive that's significantly faster than printing,
but it's also very easy to produce legible writing because it's essentially
just connected printing. It's cursive Italic.

[http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/uploads/post-93151-0...](http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/uploads/post-93151-0-40504900-1393153314.jpg)

